# ASUS Laptop läuft nicht wie er soll



## >ExX< (10. Januar 2011)

*ASUS Laptop läuft nicht wie er soll*

Moin,
hab den ASUS x5dab-sx050c 
und zwar wo ich den neu hatte hat er manchmal keine Musik und allgemein keine Geräsche ausgegeben, Kopfhörer sowie Lautsprecher, nicht mal ein knacken, und wenn ich auf auf den Anschaltknopf gedrückt hab ist er in den Stromsparmodus gegangen, und wenn man ihndann per Tastendruck "aufwecken" wollte lief der Lüfter permanent auf 100%...........

Mit der Zeit trat das Problem immer seltener bis gar nicht mehr auf.
Vor kurzem hab ich ihn aus der Reperatur wiederbekommen weil die Festplatte schrott war, und jetzt spielt er auch nicht immer Musik ab, dann muss ich ihn ausschalten und wieder anschalten, dann funktioniert es meistens, und das oben genannte LüfterProblem tritt auch auf.
Zudem, wenn ich den Laptop manchmal aus dem Stromsparmodus aufwecke bleibt einfach der Bildschirm schwarz, dann muss ich den Laptop wieder komplett ausmachen und neustarten.
Außerdem hängt er beim Hochfahren manchmal, da sieht man nur links das Windows Vista Start Symbol, und die Maus reagiert dann nciht, und wenn man klickt kommt son komisches "Beeep" Geräusch, was man sonst nur vom BIOS Piepton kennt, dann funktioniert er aufeinmal.

Ich bereue es diesen Lapop gekauft zu haben, mit schlechter  Leistung und ner supertollen Akkuleistung dank des 3 Zellen Akku´s
Vielleicht habe ich ein Montagsmodell erwischt, auf jeden Fall danke Asus 

Naja, kann mir viellecht jemand helfen?

Danke im voraus


----------



## Herbboy (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: ASUS Laptop läuft nicht wie er soll*

Also, da dürfte wohl was mit der Stromversorgung der Boxen oder der Soundkarte nicht ganz stimmen, is aber bestimmt kein Serien-Problem. Vlt ist sogar das Board leicht beschädigt. Treiber und windows sind aber alle aktuell?


----------



## >ExX< (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: ASUS Laptop läuft nicht wie er soll*

Das Problem ist einfach, dass es nicht immer auftritt.
Und das Problem trat immer seltener auf je älter der Laptop wurde.
Jetzt wurde Windows auf ner neuen Platte von ASUS neuinstalliert und es tritt wieder auf.


Edit:
Welchen Treiber muss herunterladen?
http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/


----------



## Herbboy (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: ASUS Laptop läuft nicht wie er soll*

da musst du rauskriegen, welcher chip das genau ist ^^  vlt mit cpu-z oder sandra


----------



## >ExX< (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: ASUS Laptop läuft nicht wie er soll*

Hmmm scheint wohl ein VIA Chip zu sein 
Also schau ich mal bei VIA vorbei

Also den VIA 0397h gibts da nicht.
Oder muss ich einen für den ATI Controller nehmen?


----------



## Herbboy (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: ASUS Laptop läuft nicht wie er soll*

Was ist mit Asus, gibt es da keine neueren Treiber?


----------



## >ExX< (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: ASUS Laptop läuft nicht wie er soll*

Ich find den nichts zum  Download, immer werde ich zu soner Seite geschickt wo ich was in Mozilla installieren soll?!
Und bei ASUS find ich nix -.-


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: ASUS Laptop läuft nicht wie er soll*

Wieso nicht ich finde den VIA-Treiber sofort bei ASUS?!


----------



## >ExX< (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: ASUS Laptop läuft nicht wie er soll*

Dann zeig ihn mir bitte 
Ich komm mit der Asus Seite mal gar nicht zurecht, habe ehrlich gesagt nichtmal die Downloadeckke gefunden..........


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: ASUS Laptop läuft nicht wie er soll*

Ich zieh dir den gerade ... willste ihn per ICQ haben? 

GRRRRRRRR die ASUS-Seite ist immer noch so lahm wie damals. Noch 30 min per WLAN!!! 

Also du mußt auf Service -> Deutscher Support -> Download und dich dann durchs Menü hangeln Produkt auswählen -> Serie auswählen -> Modell auswählen und danach noch dein BS auswählen, dann stehen dort alle Treiber die dein Laptop braucht!


----------



## >ExX< (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: ASUS Laptop läuft nicht wie er soll*

Tjaaaa, schön dass mein Laptop da nicht gelistet ist ...............
ASUS...............
Dreckshaufen


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: ASUS Laptop läuft nicht wie er soll*

Klar die Serie ist X5D und das Modell X5DAB ist auch da, nur ebend sx050c steht da nicht, aber die Treiber die dort gelistet sind dürften auch für deinen Klapprechner gelten!


----------



## >ExX< (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: ASUS Laptop läuft nicht wie er soll*

Ich nehm alles wieder zurück, hab die Scrollbar nicht gesehn 
trotzdem Drecks................

danke übrigends, mein Lüfter läuft gerade dauerhaft auf 100%


----------



## >ExX< (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: ASUS Laptop läuft nicht wie er soll*

So, hab das per P2P runtergeladen, das waren 239KB!!
Dass hab ich ausgeführt, dann hat er nochmal 28,3MB geloadet, und als er fertig war hat er nen Fenster geöffnet, wo ich Desktop und irgendwelche Ordner anklicken konnte, ich aber nicht mal weis was der von mir wollte...........
Dann hab ich das Fenster geschlossen und nix kommt, is das irgendwie normal?


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: ASUS Laptop läuft nicht wie er soll*

Hä wieso P2P nimm Global und du kannst den Treiber normal laden nachdem du diese komische Meldung mittels abbrechen ins Nirvana schickst, hab ich doch auch gemacht und der läd immer noch!


----------



## >ExX< (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: ASUS Laptop läuft nicht wie er soll*

Scheint ja devinitv ziemlich alles ******** zu sein was ASUS da verkackt
Nie wieder...........NIE


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: ASUS Laptop läuft nicht wie er soll*

Ja ist schon Schrott, aber ich bin das gewohnt hatte ja mal das P5W DH deluxe.


----------



## >ExX< (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: ASUS Laptop läuft nicht wie er soll*

Und das war auch so schrottig?

So, als ich die Ordner durchwühlt habe, hab ich die EXE gefunden und installiert.
Jetzt muss das Phänomen nur noch irgendwann eintreten^^

Allerdings dreht ja der Lüfter auf 100%
Der Laptop ging aus weil er kein Strom mehr hatte.
Hab ihn an Strom getan gestartet und der Lüfter drehte halt aud 100, und hab den Pc neugestartet wegen der Installation, und er hat neu gebootet, aber der Lüfter dreht durchgehend mit 100% 
Also mechanischer Fehler?

EDIT:
Hab grad Musik dran gemacht und man kann ja mit der Fn+F11 den Ton leiser stellen, das funktioniert aber nicht
Auch muten geht nicht, ausser ich stell halt beim Media Player auf Pause


EDIT²:
Mit dem VIA HD Audiodeck wiederum kann man den Ton verstellen wie auch mit dem Media Player....


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: ASUS Laptop läuft nicht wie er soll*

Nein das Board war damal mit einer der Besten OC-Boards mit dem Intel 975- Chipsatz, aber die Treiberbeschaffung über ASUS war halt Schrott. 

Hm hast du schon mal den Klapprechner geöffnet um zu schauen wegen Staub oder der Wärmeleitpaste? Was für Temps hast du denn?


----------



## >ExX< (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: ASUS Laptop läuft nicht wie er soll*

Ja, den hatte ich schon offen, ist nichts verstaubt.
Den Prozessor kann ich nich ausen Sockel nehmen wegen dem netten kleinen gelben Schild^^
Wenn der weg ist oder kaputt ist is Garantie weg -.-
Also wenn ich Battery Saving einstelle 60-70
und Höchstleistung 80-90
Wenn ich dann ganz normal im Inet surfe^^


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: ASUS Laptop läuft nicht wie er soll*

Tja also bei meinem ACER fährt der Lüfter schon bei 63°C auf 100%, aber fährt dann drastisch ab 60°C runter. Wie ist das denn wenn du die Belüftung mal erleichterst und den Klapprechner mal ankippst?

PS: Hab bei meinem auch die O-WLP entfernt und sie durch die PK-1 ersetzt brachte gleich 10°C weniger, aber mir ist die Garantie auch egal!


----------



## >ExX< (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: ASUS Laptop läuft nicht wie er soll*

Tja, wenn man Kohle hat 
Der Lüfter dreht permanent auf 100, egal ob ich ihn mit dem Lüfterschlitz nach oben drehe (Kamineffekt)
Normalerweise läuft er erst ab ~95° mit 100 Prozent


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: ASUS Laptop läuft nicht wie er soll*

Also immer noch nicht repariert … der kam doch gerade aus einer RMA oder verwechsele ich da was?


----------



## >ExX< (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: ASUS Laptop läuft nicht wie er soll*

Jupp, aber der war halt wegen Festplatte da^^
Die Probleme treten halt nicht immer auf.
Sporadisch


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: ASUS Laptop läuft nicht wie er soll*

Na wenn das jetzt dauerhaft ist … schreit das gerade zu nach einer RMA … du hattest letztes Jahr schon so ein Pech und nu fängts schon wieder an!


----------



## >ExX< (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: ASUS Laptop läuft nicht wie er soll*

Jo, böse Kostenfalle der Laptop...........Bildschirm 125 €
Es ist ja nicht dauerhaft^^
Also es tritt sporadisch auf, und mit der Zeit treten die Probleme immer seltener auf
Und jetzt wo er aus der RMA zurück ist ist es wieder total schlimm


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: ASUS Laptop läuft nicht wie er soll*

Hm das ja man echt komisch, als ob er sich erstmal an dich gewöhnen müßte. 

Warum hast du das nicht auch gleich mit angegeben bei der letzten RMA?


----------



## >ExX< (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: ASUS Laptop läuft nicht wie er soll*

Das hab ich vergessen, weil ich halt bestimmt nen halbes Jahr lang nicht einen der oben genannten Fehler hatte, und jetzt wo sie wieder auftreten ists mir halt wieder eingefallen^^


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: ASUS Laptop läuft nicht wie er soll*

Das ja mal ärgerlich … entweder findest du dich jetzt mit ab oder RMA. 
Obwohl letzteres wohl keine Option mehr ist.


----------



## >ExX< (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: ASUS Laptop läuft nicht wie er soll*

So, jetzt ist das Problem mit dem Sound wieder aufgetreten.
Dann hab ich das VIA FD VDeck beendet und wieder neu gestartet.
Keine Änderung.
Und dann hab ich mal im Windows Audio Mixer den Ton ausgeschaltet, da kam ein knacken in den Kopfhörern.
Aber geändert hat sich ncihts.

Hab den jetzt einmal in den Sleep Modus gesetzt(Anschalt Knopf 1 mal gedrückt), und dann wieder aufgeweckt, jetzt geht der Sound


----------



## >ExX< (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: ASUS Laptop läuft nicht wie er soll*

In letzter Zeit spielt er auch keine Musik mehr ab, da kommt dann die Meldung, " DHCP Client funktioniert nicht mehr"
was kann ich machen?


Außerdem stockt der Sound zwischendurch immer so für 1 bis 2 Sekunden
Edit:
Jedes mal wenn ich die Pasue Taste drücke, kommt die Meldung, und dann ists Glückssache dass es wieder geht, das gleiche bei VLC


----------



## AchtBit (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: ASUS Laptop läuft nicht wie er soll*

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass das ein Treiberproblem ist. Die Hotkeys werden mittels ATK Treiber gesteuert. Davon würde ich nur die ATK System Core installieren und die User Def. ATK Treiber sowie jegliche ATK OSD Overlays, ab in die Tonne, von Exceptions bis BSOD, reicht die Funktionspalette , eine 100% funktionierende Kombie mit Extented Hkeys und OSD ist definitiv nicht existend. ich hab sogar das simple OSD von der ATK Core entfernt, weils manchmal die Hkey Funktion einfach so abkacken lässt. 

2. Problem Audio. Ich weis nicht wies beim Via ist aber der Realtek Chip(ALC663) in meinem Asus nimmt ums verrecken keinen einzigen Realtek HD Treiber aus dem Standard Realtek Paket an. Bzw. wird eigentlich offiziell von jedem Driver Paket unterstützt aber der Schlappntop macht nach der Install keinen Mucks mehr. Ich hab eine selbstgebauten Treiber, 1 Teil origi. Laptop Paket und 1 Teil von den allgemeine Realtek Driver Packs. Ich bin eigentlich nicht blöde abers soweit ich auch gebuddelt hab, vom Installer Paket her konnte ich bisher nicht den geringsten Unterschied zw der offiziellen Laptop Versoin u. der allgemeinen Version, feststellen. Gleiche Dateien , selbes .inf Setup Skript. 2 Dateien müssen vom Lappack 'RTKHDAUD.sys und RtlCPAPI.dll'  sein, sonst kein Peep. Ich war schon echt am verzweifeln.  Ausser einen dirty Workaround hab ich auch keine Lösung dafür.

Energie Management. Solange es korrekt installiert ist gehts wunderbar. Wehe aber im Gerätemanager wurde nur einmal das LPC Interface nicht korrekt erkannt, dann kannst das System neu installieren. Anstelle des LPC Interface wird bei mir dann nur noch ein ACPI Schalter installiert, jeglicher Versuch dem OS klar zu machen das es nicht das korrekte Gerät ist, scheitert kläglich. Folge, das Energie Management entspricht dann quasi nem Desktop Energie Schema.

Asus ist echt extra Zikke in Sachen Laptop Brand. Andererseits muss ich aber auch sagen, wenn man das im Griff hat dann , dann läuft und läuft das Ding unter Vollast wie ein Domain Server. Das Thermal Management musste bei mir noch nie eingreifen. Ich glaub den könntest sogar zum Zocken mit in die Sauna nehmen.


----------



## >ExX< (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: ASUS Laptop läuft nicht wie er soll*

Danke erstmal 
ATK Generic Funktion Service
ATK HotKey
ATK Media
ATKOSD2

Das sind die ATK Programme, welche davon soll ich jetzt installiert lassen, und welche soll ich deinstallieren?
Und was ist das LPC Interface?^^


----------

